# (I) Fahrrad-Flohmarkt



## sb-lümmel (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal nachhören, ob es viele Interessenten an einem ernsthaften Fahrrad- und Fahrradteile-Flohmarkt gibt!

Mich beschäftigt der Gedanke nun schon seit Anfang des Jahres und habe auch schon einen konkreten Plan. Das ganze sollte nach Möglichkeit schnellstmöglich stattfinden, denn jetzt kann und darf man noch schrauben ;-) Im Sommer sitzt hoffentlich jeder von uns gesund im Sattel. Ich denke ein Sonntag wäre Ideal, weil da fast jeder Zeit hätte. Uhrzeit kann aufgrund der örtlichen Gegebenheiten erst frühestens um 11 Uhr beginnen. Vielleicht macht man das ganze ja auch noch etwas später, damit jeder nach seiner Tour kommen kann! 
Aufgrund meiner Tätigkeit in der Veranstaltungshalle GARAGE, würde ich natürlich sehr günstig an diese Location kommen. Vorteile wären halt: wetterunabhängikeit, WC Anlagen, Strom, ebenerdige Einfahrt, ein großes Tor für frische Luft und rießen Einlass-Situation (man könnte sogar mit dem Rad reinfahren;-)!), bekannter und zentraler Ort, nicht Genehmigungspflichtig, Parkmöglichkeiten in der Nähe,Tische sind vorhanden....
Das ganze sollte eher eine Non-Profit Veranstaltung meinerseits sein, d.h. ich würde max. 5,-/"Stand" aufrufen, um die Nebenkosten (Strom/Wasser/evtl Reinigung) decken zu können...Ich denke das ist mehr als im Rahmen und kann schnell erwirtschaftet werden...
Arbeitsaufwand meinerseits könnte sich auch in Grenzen halten und würde sich dürch eine Entrümpelung meines Kellers auch für mich lohnen.

Jetzt die Gretchenfrage: Besteht überhaupt Interesse?
Würde es genug 2Radler geben, die mitmachen wollen/können? Schließlich wollen wir ja dort auch was an Teilen und Rädern geboten bekommen!

In freudiger Erwartung auf viele Antworten...
Gruß
eric


----------



## chris84 (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.nuernberg.de/internet/intelligent_mobil/aktuell_28691.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb-lümmel (18. Mai 2011)

Ist jetzt nicht der Ernst! 
Krasse Resonanz. Eine sehr bescheidene Antwort und sonst null Zuspruch....Saarbrücken, du bist TOT!

@Chris: Deine Antwort ist nicht dein ernst? Es geht mir nicht darum, die Idee des Jahres zu haben, noch bin ich eine Stadt die Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen will, geschweige denn wohne ich in der "Nähe" von Nürnberg!
???


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Mai 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> http://www.nuernberg.de/internet/intelligent_mobil/aktuell_28691.html


----------



## puremalt (18. Mai 2011)

Hi Eric,
an sich ist die Idee nicht schlecht, aber erstens hat kaum jemand so viel Gebrauchtmaterial zu Hause, um einen ganzen Stand aufzumachen und zweitens ist Vertickern via ebay einfacher.
Ausserdem gibt es noch das hier:
http://www.adfc-saar.de/joomla/inde...ent&view=category&layout=blog&id=17&Itemid=33


----------



## sb-lümmel (18. Mai 2011)

@puremalt: Danke fÃ¼r die Antwort!
Aber genau wegen den  ADFC Typen, die meiner Meinung nach eher etwas "altmodischer" sind, wollte ich einen ernsthafterern Flohmarkt mit Fahrradteilen und Radklamotten etc gestalten. Warst du schonmal auf so nem "Markt" vom ADFC? Und verkaufen bei eBay ist sicher nicht einfacher...PostgebÃ¼hren und die Rennerei zur Post kÃ¶nnte man sich sparen, man kÃ¶nnte noch verhandeln, man sieht die Ware direkt etc... Flohmarkt-Feeling und nicht Versteigerungs-Feeling!
Das mit den 5,-â¬ fÃ¼r ne "StandgebÃ¼hr" war ja nur mal so ne Idee..gerne auch ne Kaffeekasse und nen Soli-Beitrag wie jeder gerade Geld hat....

Aber so wie die Resonanz hier ist, wird da eh nix draus..... :-(

Dabei kenn ich soviele die immer sagen: ich hab noch hier was rumliegen und brauchst du vielleicht das hier.... Komisch! :-(


----------



## chris84 (18. Mai 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


>



Ich hab mich im Forum vertan , ich dachte der Beitrag würde im Franken-Forum stehen, als alter Saarländer guck ich ja immer gleichzeitig in beide Foren 

ich glaube die Nachfrage nach so etwas für hochwertige Teile ist sehr gering bis nicht vorhanden, weil hier einfach nicht so viel hergegeben und oft sehr spezielles gesucht wird. Da eignet sich eine Internetplattform mit großem Einzugsbereich besser... Und für alles andere gibts den ADFC-Kram. 

Außerdem: im Saarland braucht man so etwas nicht, da kennt man sich eh und es wird unter der Hand getauscht.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2011)

die schmelzer machen sowas ähnliches jedes jahr. hab ich öfter schon in norberts blog gelesen.

auf die schnelle habe ich 2 links gefunden: 
http://www.saarbrueckerzeitung2.de/geonews/show.phtml?nID=GEN1R91LL.1
http://www.nmbiking.de/wp/?p=614


----------

